# Where to get a turtle in the Toronto Area



## Gemmill (Apr 30, 2019)

I've been looking to get a pet turtle in the Toronto area. Specifically something that stays relatively small (Reeves, Mud, Musk) but am having trouble finding anything other than sliders. Pet stores don't seem to have anything, Rescue centers and Human Society are all sliders and the folks offering on Kijiji either never respond or change their minds minutes before we go pick it up. This leads to two very disappointed children. To note, we have done tons of homework on the subject and know what owning a turtle entails (hence looking for a small breed). 

Anyone have any thoughts on where I should look?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Not sure if you have already located some, but kijiji is prob the best place as it stands right now. There are a number of breeders of musk or 3 striped in Ontario and they mostly post on there. 

Alternatively, AllReptiles in Scarborough carries them from time to time, and Tails and Scales on the west end also has them from time to time. Though keep in mind the pet store prices are more expensive than from breeders


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Please consider getting your pet from Little Res Q, our local reptile rescue. There are so many turtles that need homes. We also need to discourage the breeding (and dumping in local waterways) of red-eared sliders, which are invasive here.

The Little Res Q site also has some great resources for how to care for turtles.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

One of the worst pets for children 

Probably why the breeders change their minds


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They may be small but you still need a relatively large enclosure for longterm care. Its not just the aquatic section but a land/basking area. A min 48"x18" footprint, IMHO. 

Last set-up I had for an assortment of turtles (RES, Reeves, Mississipi Maps, Red Line Musk, Diamond Backs etc, was 8'x4' aquatic section with another 2' of dry land on either side.

Issues with keeping aquatic terrapins is keeping the water clean as they defecate in the water. A PITA but drilling the bottom to plumb a canister filter and for a drain makes maintenance easy and efficient as well as minimizing "splash and spray" of the nasty turtle water.

Not an ideal pet due to spacial requirements and fecal matter in the water but if you are set on having one, they live for decades in ideal conditions. 

Tortoises would make easier pets than aquatic from a maintenance and microbial POV. But in the colder months, you have to keep the room/enclosure pretty warm. I know one person that has had a red foot tortoise since '71. He's about to retire in a few years and pretty neat to have your pet from childhood.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Marginally related: apparently Sylvester Stallone is a responsible turtle owner. Who knew?


----------

